# Vuvuzela FAIL



## nitroy2k (May 3, 2010)

A dog reacts very badly to the annoying bzzzz of the vuvuzela.

http://fliiby.com/file/875328/wvgpoar0r4.html


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Now there's what I call a clear "editorial comment".


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

That's awesome!


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Fitting critique - even better if the dog had made its 'deposit' in the vuvuzela.


----------

